# I messed something up in Develop Mod



## doc-jayhawker (Jan 10, 2016)

This is a screen shot of what happens when I begin to working in the develop module and I don't what I did to cause it not how to get rid of it.  Thanks for your help.  doc jayhawker. Not sure it the screen shot will appear but it says  Create Virtual Copy for soft proofing


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 10, 2016)

You have 'soft proofing' turned on. Turn it off underneath the image (you can only do this when the crop tool is not activated).


----------



## doc-jayhawker (Jan 10, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> You have 'soft proofing' turned on. Turn it off underneath the image (you can only do this when the crop tool is not activated).


                Thank you very much Johan for your response. My grammar was horrible for a college graduate in that first post, too late at night I guess.  You resolved my problem but I do have a follow up question. I don't remember Proof Preview being in the upper right corner of the image while in the develop module and I don't remember the thick white border surrounding the image being there before I enabled soft proofing. Having said that I don't always trust my memory. BTW I have upgraded to CC since I entered my profile on this site.  Thanks again. Larry


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 10, 2016)

Larry,

You can edit your profile:





Yes, the white backgroun and "Proof Preview" have always been there when in Soft Proofing mode.


----------



## doc-jayhawker (Jan 10, 2016)

Hal, Some how I turned on soft proofing and I can't figure out how to turn it off. Johan suggested I turn it off underneath the image but I fine no on off switch there. Thanks, Larry, and I will get the profile updated.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 11, 2016)

Larry,

Type S to toggle Soft Proof mode.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes, that's what you probably did by mistake. In order to see the Soft Proof option (and some other options you may not know exist...), you have to show it first from the fly-out menu on the right side of the Toolbar (hit 'T' if the Toolbar isn't showing at all).


----------



## doc-jayhawker (Jan 12, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Larry,
> 
> Type S to toggle Soft Proof mode.


 Thanks Hal


----------



## doc-jayhawker (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks Johan I appreciated your time and effort


----------

